# MP3 Stream



## RycoDePsyco (1. September 2005)

Hallo

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.

Ich habe einen Server und will mit diesen einen MP3 Stream erstellen.
MP3 liegt auf dem Server.
Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll und Googeln hat bisher auch nichts gescheites gebracht.

Ich möchte das bei klick auf einen Link, sich ein Player, z.B. RealPlayer, egal welcher, sich im Fenster öffnet und nach kurzen Laden der Abspielvorgang anfängt, während der Rest des Titels geladen wird.

Wie kann ich das anstellen das der Player im Browser geladen wird? 
Wie kann ich es verhindern dass der Pfad der MP3 nicht rausgefunden oder stark erschwert wird?
Wie kann ich einen Download der MP3 verhindern?

Wenn möglich soll der StreamDownload anhalten wenn der Player gestoppt wird um Trafik zu sparen und damit die Modemleitung nicht mehr belastet wird, wenn der User den Rest der Seite erforschen will.

Wie kann ich es machen das jeder der bekanntesten Player, zumindest WinAmp, 
RealPlayer, Win.MediaPlayer und Quicktime, die Datei im Browser öffnen und abspielen?
Also Multifunktionell.

Die MP3 Datei ist in 3 Größen verfügbar, d.h. einmal für Modem mit 24kb/sec (Mono, 24kHz), einmal für ISDN 40kb/sec (Mono, 24kHz) und ein drittes mal mit 128kb/sec (Stereo, 44.1kHz), zu jeder größe gibt es einen Link.

FlashPlayer eignen sich nicht, da sie die Mono, 24kHz doppelt so schnell abspielen.

Die *.m3u Dateiendung kann ich auch nicht nutzen da der Pfad schon Regelrecht angezeigt wird und der direkte Download ein Kinderspiel wäre.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir Helfen?
Ich habe schon in mehreren Foren geschrieben, konnte aber nie richtiges nutzen. 

Schon alleine zu wissen wie ich den Player in den Browser bekomme, wäre ein großer Schritt.

Danke für all eure Antworten, egal ob sie mir Helfen oder nicht,
denn ich bin über jede Antwort erfreut.
MFG
RycoDePsyco von der 
http://www.NRG-Crew.net


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2005)

Naja du musst evtl. plugins reinsetzen, damit das mit jedem Player geht.

Aber die meisten haben sowieso sowas wie Quicktime oder so installiert und können das dann schon abspielen.

Übrigens geht das über HTML das abspielen  
ach ja: den Pfad zu verstecken dürfte sich als schwierig erweisen ... Wie soll man die Datei dann abspielen?


----------



## RycoDePsyco (1. September 2005)

Mit PlugIns hab ich keine Ahnung, ein Download müsste der User dann erstmal machen und das ist nicht gerade von Vorteil.

HTML kann sein aber wie?

Abgesehen davon, ich denke das die Meisten den RealPlayer Install. haben.

Ich kenne eine Seite wo sich der RealPlayer im Fenster öffnet und die Datei abspielt.
Genau so sollte es auch bei mir sein. 

Vielleicht ist es ja auch möglich die MP3 Datei in einem gesperrten Ordner unterzubringen oder außerhalb von public_html so kann man die Datei nicht Downloaden aber PHP hat zugriff drauf. Hab aber keine Ahnung ob das geht.

Wie siehts denn mit anderen Dateiendungen aus.
Wo eben nicht der Pfad der MP3 gleich angezeigt wird und wo ich noch Einstellungen machen kann wie eben, bei klick auf Stopp wird der StreamDownlod gestoppt. z.b.

Was hältst du von der Idee einen Virtuellen RadioStream, denn ein RadioStream wird ja auch nur zwischen gespeichert auf dem Server.
Man könnte also die MP3 in den Ordner "A" legen und einen Stream darüber legen.

Der Player der sich dann öffnet denk dann es wäre ein RadioStrem, die MP3 sollte dann meiner Meinung nach gesichert sein?

Also zum Pfad gesagt, er sollte nicht gleich in den Playern, wie bei WinAmp oder wie in der *.m3u sichtbar sein.

Ist ein Player nicht direkt für den Browser Integriert wird die Datei z.b. *.m3u versucht herunter zu laden.
Das heisst, es öffnet sich das Downloadfenster des Browser und Fragt ob er die *.m3u Herunterladen soll oder ob er sie mit einem bestimmten Player Starten soll.

Beim Herunterladen ist es dann aber so, das in der *.m3u der Pfad drinnen steht.
Oder sogar wie im WinAmp im Player steht.   puuuh....

MFG
RycoDePsyco von der
http://www.NRG-Crew.net


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2005)

RycoDePsyco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HTML kann sein aber wie?


Schau dir halt mal den Quelltext einer Seite an, die mp3's abspielt 
Ich weiß es grad nicht auswendig, habs auch noch nie gebraucht.



			
				RycoDePsyco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne eine Seite wo sich der RealPlayer im Fenster öffnet und die Datei abspielt.


Das liegt daran, dass du den installiert hat, nicht an der Seite selbst.



			
				RycoDePsyco hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist es ja auch möglich die MP3 Datei in einem gesperrten Ordner unterzubringen oder außerhalb von public_html so kann man die Datei nicht Downloaden aber PHP hat zugriff drauf. Hab aber keine Ahnung ob das geht.


Ich glaub, dass das nicht geht, weil die Datei ja sowieso an den Client geschickt werden muss. Selbst wenn es funktionieren sollte, der User erhält die Datei trotzdem, wenn auch nicht zum download, aber jemand, der es darauf anlegt, kann die aufjednefall downloaden.
Da kannst du eigentlich nichts machen, weil sobald er die Datei abspielen kann, kann er sie auch speichern.


----------



## RycoDePsyco (1. September 2005)

Es ist so dass er die Datei auch später herunterladen darf, allerdings nur dann wenn er die AGB's unserer Seite Speziell und Eingeloggt bestätigt hat.

Beim Streamen darf das dann nicht sein, da er nicht Eingeloggt ist und die AGB's nicht Speziell Akzeptiert hat.

Wenn er wärend eines RadioStreams die Datei Aufnimmt, kann ich dann ja auch nichts mehr machen. Ich Akzeptiere es dann einfach. Aber so lange er davon nichts weis oder sowieso die Möglichkeit hat die Datei herunter zu laden, so lange soll dies dann auch Verhindert werden.

Auf Deutsch, man sollte den Pfad nicht gerade unter die Nase Reiben wenns geht.

Zum RealPlayer:
Da ich denke das die meisten den RealPlayer Install. haben, habe ich mir überlegt auch ein Spezielles *.rm Format das nur der "RP" abspielt zu nehmen.

Ich habe eigentlich keine Ahnung wie ich ein Stream nun machen soll, ohne das der Pfad gleich sichtbar wird.
Blos einen RealServer kann ich nicht machen, da fehlen mir gleich die 3000,- EUR was er kostet.

Bei Party.de hatten die auch mal eine Spezielle Dateiendung, irgend was mit *.D?V oder so, hab keine Ahnung mehr.

Was gibt es denn noch für Möglichkeiten, schon alleine zu den Dateiendungen gesagt...?

MFG
RycoDePsyco von der
http://www.NRG-Crew.net


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2005)

Dateiendung kannst du mittels get-Variablen überlisten.

Man sieht's zwar im Quellcode, aber unter die Nase binden kann man das nicht nennen.
du schreibst dann anstatt 
... .de/mp3/song1.mp3 bzw song2, song3 etc.
... .de/mp3/index.php?song=1


----------



## RycoDePsyco (1. September 2005)

Danke erst einmal,

Ich muss micht erst mal ein wenig lang legen, da ich morgren Früh wieder raus muss.

Wenn ich mich aber nicht Täusche, kann es ja dann sein, das die MP3 direkt heruntergeladen wird, da ja irgend wie der direkte Pfad angegeben wird

....de/mp3/song.mp3 blos als php Variante, sollte doch einen direkten Download erzeugen !!

Nebenbei nochmal gefragt, kennst du noch andere Dateiendungen als *.m3u und die entsprechenden Parameter dazu?

MFG
Danke dir, bist troz meiner viellen fragen ne super hilfe....


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2005)

Naja wenn ich auf eine mp3 Datei klicke (mit der endung! sofern sie nicht verzippt), wird die im Quicktime geöffnet, nix mit download.
Aber das war ja jetzt nur ein Beispiel.
Du kannst natürlich auch eine PHP Seite erstellen, die eine Switchabfrage enthält:

switch ($_GET['song']) {
  case "1": echo "<htmltag um song einzubinden src="songs/song1.dateiendung">";
  break;
  case "2" ..........
}
Dann gibt man jetzt datei.php?song=5 an, dann wird der 5. song abgespielt.
Wäre dann nur im Quellcode sichtbar.


----------



## aKraus (2. September 2005)

Hi,
also das abspielen (zumindest bei wmplayer) dürfte kein Thema sein. Womit du allerdings schwirigkeiten haben wirst zum einem den Link der MP3 zu verstecken und zum anderen die GEMA/GVL. Beim zweiteren darfste richtig Tief in die Tasche langen...

Hier das Beispiel meines Lieblingswebradios *TechnoBase.FM* (thx ² Exi)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<HTML>
<HEAD>
 <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
 <meta http-equiv=header("Cache-Control: no-store, no-cache, must-revalidate")>
 <meta http-equiv=header("Cache-Control: post-check=0, pre-check=0", false)>
 <meta http-equiv=header("Pragma: no-cache")>
 <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">
 <title>TechnoBase.FM - Trance, Techno & Hardstyle | Media Player</title>
</HEAD>
 <BODY LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
  <img src="Stream/tbdsl.gif" border=0><br>
  <OBJECT ID="wmplayer" width=276 height=45 classid="CLSID:22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95" codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,0,02,902" standby="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..." type="application/x-oleobject">
  <PARAM NAME="FileName" VALUE="http://www.technobase.fm/Stream/wma_96.asx">
  <PARAM NAME="animationatStart" VALUE="true">
  <PARAM NAME="transparentatStart" VALUE="true">
  <PARAM NAME="autoStart" VALUE="true">
  <PARAM NAME="showControls" VALUE="true">
   <EMBED type="application/x-mplayer2" 
	   pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/MediaPlayer/" 
	   SRC="http://www.technobase.fm/Stream/wma_96.asx" 
	   name="wmplayer" 
	   width=276
	   height=45 
	   AutoStart=true>
   </EMBED>
  </OBJECT>
 </BODY>
</HTML>
```
 
So Long


----------



## Danielku15 (2. September 2005)

Schau mal auf:
http://www.flashstar.de/tutlist/suche.php
 und gib MP3 ein. Da gibts ein schönen MP3-Player. 

 (Dieser Thread ist aber im PHP Forum am falschen Platz nicht? Please move it, move it, please move it, moveit )

 mfg daniel


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (2. September 2005)

danielku hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Please move it, move it, please move it, moveit )



[OT]
I like to move it,move it - You like to move it 
I like to move it,move it - You like to move it
I like to move it,move it - You like to move it
[/OT]

Du hast schon recht  Aber ist ja eigentlich egal


----------



## andulus (2. September 2005)

Hi!
Wie du die dateien abspielen kannst, hat dir die Community ja schon erklärt...
...aber ich habe für die erschwerung des Downloads der verschiedenen MP3 codes eine lösung gefunden: 
Gib auf http://www.php.net einfach folgendes ein: "mcrypt" danach sollte dir alles klar sein  

grüße andulus


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (2. September 2005)

http://www.zdnet.de/news/security/0,39023046,39136267,00.htm
ist mir irgendwie so eingefallen


----------

